# Independent Trading Co. Offers IND45UVZ New Varsity Full-Zip Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For a classic award jacket look without the bulky, boxy feel of wool, check out the new Varsity Zip Hoodie, style IND45UVZ, from Independent Trading. Offering street smart styling, it has an ultra soft feel. The solid color portion is made of 10-ounce 80% cotton/20% polyester and the heather portion is 55% cotton/45% polyester. 

Featuring unisex sizes that range from extra small up through 3XL, it comes in two traditional color combinations: charcoal heather/black and gunmetal heather/charcoal heather. The blend face yarn is made of 30 singles cotton/polyester, and it has 1x1 jacquard rib-knit cuffs and waistband.

The zipper is a #5 YKK nylon kissing zipper and the neck is twill taped. Screen printers are encouraged to test before printing, and this style is not suitable for discharge inks. 

Check it out on the website at Unisex Varsity Zip Hood (Independent, Unisex, Zip, Zip Hoods) | IND45UVZ | Independent Trading Company.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

